# your pastry dry stores



## rorycalladine (Nov 19, 2014)

what are the garnishes you keep in pastry dry stores?!

iv'e recently accumulated some extra space in my pastry section and i am wondering what extra garnishes to keep, i already keep things like meringue, honeycomb and chocolate work, i also have a selection of biscuit crumbs? so the question is what garnishes do you keep that you can use when your boss springs a surprise function on you


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

Sounds like you have the right things in supply.......I would add tuiles to that. When I have "spare" time (ha), I make a lot of tuile type things in different shapes.....spirals, butterflies, spoons, various shapes like hearts and circles and diamonds, etc. I consider tuiles to be my "get out of jail free card" because they look great and have a neutral flavor so you can pretty much add them to any plated dessert.

Oh, I've also had great luck storing spun and caramelized sugar pieces. My environment isn't super humid though, like it would be in other places, like the South or what have you. I store them in an airtight container with dessicant in the bottom and it works great.


----------

